# Sterling TR7 Prop



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

What is the diameter and pitch of your current prop?


----------



## dbraves8 (Oct 14, 2012)

only number on my prop is 14 right by the hub on the lower unit on the prop. I havent pulled the prop off to get all the info. I will try this week if its needed.

Thanks


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

14 is probably the pitch then. Is this a aluminum or stainless prop? Your rpms should be considerably higher with onlya 14p tthough.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

That boat with a 90hp 2stroke will only run about 31-32mph with a power pole and 24volt trolling motor. With a 115hp ProXs the most we saw was about 37mph maybe 38 with a light load and the right conditions. Right now it has a 115 4Stroke on it and seeing about 35-36mph. 

Creek


----------



## dbraves8 (Oct 14, 2012)

The prop is stainless and 3 blade but mainly it hangs around 4900 to 5k rpms. I can maybe see 5100 if I'm lucky. I still think something is missing. 

Creek runner I was thinking of putting a 115 pro Xs or etec 115 Ho I was just worried about being over max hp for insurance reasons and I didn't know how much that extra 125 lbs would affect the draft and overall performance of the boat.
I have a friend with same boat but etec 90hp 2 stroke he says he sees 36 to 38mph. Also specs and dealers said 40 mph is the best but most are 35 to 37. 
Do you remember what prob you had on the 90hp yamaha 2 stroke. 
Thanks


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> The prop is stainless and 3 blade but mainly it hangs around 4900 to 5k rpms. I can maybe see 5100 if I'm lucky. I still think something is missing.
> 
> Creek runner I was thinking of putting a 115 pro Xs or etec 115 Ho I was just worried about being over max hp for insurance reasons and I didn't know how much that extra 125 lbs would affect the draft and overall performance of the boat.
> I have a friend with same boat but etec 90hp 2 stroke he says he sees 36 to 38mph. Also specs and dealers said 40 mph is the best but most are 35 to 37.
> ...


It was a 4 blade, not sure on the pitch. I will have to see it to believe it that one with a 90hp anything is getting 36-38 loaded or unloaded. Maybe if it doesn't have a trolling motor, casting platform, or poling tower, 1 guy, and running with the current and tail wind! 

Gained about an 1" maybe 1.5" with the 115hp ProXs but it was much more sensitive to load. Boat wasn't overpowered called AMS and they sent us new USCG plate for the 115hp rating. 

This is not my boat but a customer/friend of mines boat. Right now its got a 115hp 4stroke Merc on it and loaded its getting maybe 36 and some change. I could call him and see what prop he is running as I do not recall. 

The TR7 just ins't made for speed it is a stable platform and has one of the best tunnels out there it will run in spit, drafts more than it will run in though. 

Creek


----------



## dbraves8 (Oct 14, 2012)

Did you gain or lose anything positive on going from the 3 blade to 4 blade?

Thanks


----------

